# Tool Talk > Machines >  Tomato slicer - GIF

## Jon

Tomato slicer.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously

Watermelon peeling machine - GIF
Fast cucumber slicing machine - GIF
Windmill watermelon slicer - photo and video
Fast garlic slicing - GIF

----------

Scotty12 (Jan 11, 2020),

Tonyg (Jan 10, 2020)

----------


## ranald

push sticks save fingers and hands.

----------


## Toolmaker51

That many slices, can sufficient burgers be far behind?

Interesting, as this would never work as well [if at all] that cutting edges were perpendicular to travel.

In the beginning; incline begat helix, who sired relief angle. . .

----------

